# Ebay tooling scores



## yota (Nov 4, 2021)

got a new mill recently and as we all know ya gotta have some tooling.   some arrivals today from ebay.


----------



## yota (Nov 4, 2021)

I didn't really need this but had bid on it a few days before I got the 2" Criterion and I guess no one else was interested.  Mesa Tools 3".  looks suspiciously like a Criterion.   cost me $84.00 with shipping and tax.


----------



## yota (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## yota (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## benmychree (Nov 4, 2021)

Nice looking bunch of stuff!


----------



## ddickey (Nov 4, 2021)

Are those carbide Micro100 bars from McMaster?


----------



## stevewatr (Nov 4, 2021)

ddickey said:


> Are those carbide Micro100 bars from McMaster?


Micro 100 corp has their own website here:




__





						Boring Tools
					






					www.micro100.com
				




They sell through distributors including MSC, and even have an Amazon store.

The TBB5 set of 5 bars is selling for $70 with free shipping. 

Brazed - Boring Tools - TBB Style - Right Hand - 5 Piece Set https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00T4EWXL2/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_fabc_4B9EN2Q8V2PNV2EYNTXG

Sent from my LM-G900TM using Tapatalk


----------



## yota (Nov 4, 2021)

ddickey said:


> Are those carbide Micro100 bars from McMaster?


no idea where they originated.  ebay purchase.


----------



## yota (Nov 4, 2021)

stevewatr said:


> Micro 100 corp has their own website here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yota (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## markba633csi (Nov 4, 2021)

Nice squares, I wish I had a couple of those


----------



## yota (Nov 4, 2021)

markba633csi said:


> Nice squares, I wish I had a couple of those


spending some time with ebay and google I've been able to get a lot of great tools for the cost of new import.  as I'm retired I have the time lol.


----------



## NCjeeper (Nov 4, 2021)

Late night E-baying has been emptying my wallet lately too. It can be dangerous.


----------



## MikeInOr (Nov 5, 2021)

Be careful with ebay, you never know what kind of people you are going to run into...

20+ years ago when ebay was still VERY young someone was auctioning a Craftsman switchable (orbital / straight in line) half sheet sander just like the one my father had that I broke when I was a kid.  I thought it would make a cool present for him.  Someone kept outbidding me through out the entire auction until I gave up so I didn't win the auction.

I looked at who the buyer was after the auction closed and the buyers name struck me as very familiar.  It was the name I used when setting up  my fathers ebay account for him while I was showing him how to use ebay.  LOL!  I called him up and told him about the auction I just lost for a Craftsman sander to some ******* that kept out bidding me.  We had a very good laugh over that auction for many years!  

I have had the Craftsman sander since my father passed several years ago.


----------



## yota (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## yota (Nov 16, 2021)

best part...


----------



## yota (Nov 17, 2021)

spent 36 bucks on gas today driving to pic up this plate to go with the vernier height gauge above.


----------



## brino (Nov 17, 2021)

18x18" that's a good size. ..... Weighty too I bet!
-brino


----------



## Janderso (Nov 17, 2021)

yota said:


> View attachment 384339
> View attachment 384340


All my Micro 100 stuff is top quality IMHO


----------



## yota (Nov 17, 2021)

brino said:


> 18x18" that's a good size. ..... Weighty too I bet!
> -brino


it is beefy.  need to figure out where to put it in the shop.


----------



## yota (Nov 18, 2021)

cleaned it, was pretty grimy.  may need to wait for my grandson to come over to lift this onto the bench.


----------



## yota (Nov 22, 2021)




----------

